# Setting the hook on flounder.



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Going to try some Gulp tomorrow in attempt for flounder. If I'm working my jig with a 4" Gulp mullet and feel a bite, do I let him have it for a period of time before I set the hook? Also, can you tell by the bite if it is a flounder?

Thanks


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Flounder can take pretty big baits so I wouldn't think you would have to wait long if using a jig head with a Gulp mullet. 

You can tell it's a flounder if it feels like you got stuck on a snag... but then the snag starts moving... fish on!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't need to wait that long to set the hook with jigs, just a few seconds, reel down and lift pretty good. If you're using a good sharp hook you'll have him on, if it comes loose then keep working it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What Smooth said. I wait until I feel the tap or snag feeling, drop it back a few seconds and then pull tight. Don't set it hard, just firm. If you have a sharp hook, that's the key.

I specialize in flounder on Gulp, let me know if you have any questions.:beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dont pull the Bill Dance way remember that the fish may only have the tail of the bait in it's mouth and will break off. A tailess bait is no good.


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

What size hook with the 4" mullet?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Local_Guy said:


> What size hook with the 4" mullet?


Find a good custom built jig head from your local tackle store that has a short shank. The longer the hook the better chance you have to gut hooking a flounder.

Also looik at the Gotch jig heads in 1/8 oz for the 3" and 1/4 oz for the 4".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Local_Guy said:


> What size hook with the 4" mullet?


I'd go with 3/0.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

yes, leave the bait alone if you feel a bite. the flounder doesnt actually bite it right there. They kinda take it to there spot or safe place, or territory idk. But they take it there in there mouth and then they swallow it.


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

I've seen people use the storm paddle tails and catch flounder and they would set the hook imediately because you are moving the bait.

When I flounder fish I will use a carolina rig,3/8 to 1/2 once barrel weight ,flourocarbon leader and a #6 sea striker short shank offset hook..I usely fish the creeks and slowly reel in and stop and wait and slowly reel in and stop and wait....If I feel a hit stop and wait at least a minute before setting the hook.......Usually a 3 to 4 inch mudminnow or mullet will be sufficient in a great flounder catch.......Hook the minnow through the top lip only.....If the mullet you find are larger than 4 inches I will go to a #4 hook........Less size hook will let your bait swim more swiftly and stay alive longer.........I'm a low tide fisherman. I know many people will disagree with my hook size but thats the way I get the job done...........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*One bad thing about waiting before setting...*

Here in Hatteras there are *some but not many keeper flounder* usually southern not summer flounder that bite your hook in the Pamlico sound here.. Most fish will be the smaller size,if you allow the jig to be eaten,he will be hooked too deep to get the jig out in many cases,and you'll kill it trying to remove it....
Not trying to start no chit here,but have seen this happen many times when using new penny gulp shrimp,which also work well.. I have went to just settin instantly when I feel the "snag feel" of a flounder,taking my chances on loosing.. I loose many right at the boat,and a few that would have been nice in the cooler,but I don't wait to set anymore for that reason.. jmho...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I have learned, mainly from watching others, how to jig Flounder on Gupls! Most of the time it's verticle jigging over structure or sometimes casting and jigging back to me in deeper water. Either way I've found that contrary to common belief Flounder will feed agressively enough to chase a bait most times. So when I feel a strike and it's not on the hook already I'll stop reeling for a second or two and then sloooowly reel the bait to me. If he's hungry enough to chase it then he's either already on or one more bite from it. If I miss the hook-up I'll tell myself it was too small anyway 

Fishing structure on a drift is basically the same and I like to cast into the current and just keep the line tight as it comes back to me so I can feel the strike just as quickly.

I've been very lucky catching Flatties this way in the last 2-3 seasons and have caught much more like this than I have on the 3-way Fluke-killer rigs. Also it's like DD says you feel the strike sooner and react sooner even if it means missing a few it definately cuts down on the amount of deep/gut hooked fish. If my memory serves me correctly I can count on one hand the amount of Flounder I've deep hooked this way in the last 2-3 yrs. and that's out of 300-400 Flatties caught that way. 

Something else that I've started doing is fishing the Gulp! with a live gudgeon on the same leadhead, Gulp! goes on first just like normal and I hook the gudgeon next from under the mouth and through the eyes next.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I've always had luck with your typical flounder/fluke rig, attach minnow (dead or alive, doesn't matter) or a gulp, when you feel him hit it, stop doing everything, don't move, don't breathe! :redface: lol

Keep the line tight though, and just let him play a little, if he is still playing with your rig a few seconds later, you sold him, a few more taps later, set the hook, and you got him!

I seen a lot of people go all crazy and act like a fool when they feel a flounder hitting, with most fish this will work, but a flounder eats differently, and just recently I've seen a flounder take my hook, he got under it, and came up at it like a shark or something, but very gracefully..


That's my $.02


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok. Few more questions. What is the best way to put the gulp mullet on the hook? Do you have the hook point buried or protruding? Also, if using a jig head, what color/style if best?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Colors for me are darker ones during the day or in clear water and lighter ones at night or in dirty water. I hook the Gulp! the opposite way I do a regular grub with the tail up towards the hook barb instead of away from it. They swim well this way and it keeps the little tail biters on the hook instead of letting them steal the tail.

Also when the Flounder are shy and you're missing them due to quick hook sets I'll wait for the first couple of taps and then push the rod towards the fish and keep it there for a couple of seconds before setting the hook so he has a chance to get the bait in his mouth.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

i found that when im jigging for flounder with gulps im usually using the 3" shrimp. pearl or natural are my favorite colors for flounder. i go with lighter line 8-10lb test or 15 pound braid. either way i have about 18" of 20-25lb test flourocarbon leader and i use jig heads with the skinny wire hooks versus the fatter silver saltwater hooks. sometimes a huge redfish or trout will bend the hook but i almost never miss a hookup on a flounder even if my timing is off. if they are skittish i usually wait 3 secs lift the rod tip if i feel weight ill go for the hook set. once in awhile i get an oyster or grass bed but 9 times out of 10 i can work it out with out losing the jig.

*here is what i mean by skinny wire hooks *

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat410008&hasJS=true

*and here's what i mean by fat silver saltwater hooks*

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601361&hasJS=true


if you're just bouncing the gulp off of the bottom slowly then the shape of the head doesnt seem to be super important, ALSO most of the skinnier wire hooks are made for freshwater and usually rust after a day in saltwater. btw not a definitive method just what i like

and here is how i hook the gulp pogies with jigheads, this is a 3" and a 1/2oz jig head, i usually use 3/8oz w/ 3" its just all i had handy
http://www.geocities.com/popsicle75/gulphook.jpg


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

One note...if you are using artificials other than gulp (e.g. bucktails, normal grubs/shad, etc.) and they are not tipped/sweetened with a strip of cut bait you should set the hook right away...because once a flounder realizes he just ate a piece of salty rubber or a clump of hair he is going to spit the hook. With Gulp fish tend to hold on to it a long time like it is live bait so you can afford to wait to set the hook.


----------

